# whats this



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

This fish was sold to me by aquascape as s. manueli. looks like a rhom to me.










-traumatic-

pedro please reply to this. I pm'd u


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Naw is right, that's not a manueli. Still a nice fish though.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I do like this fish. just hate being lied to. b/s


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

another pic....


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Still a nice looking fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's not a manueli....
It's eyes are too small, it lacks the humeral spot, vertical bands (or elongated spots) on the flanks and the greenish hue (giving juveniles the name Green Tiger Piranha), and the coloration of the tail differs too (the large dark terminal band). 
Just compare it to the pics you'll find in the Picture Forum or the Species Reference Galleries...
What size is it, btw...

I don't know what it is, and I'm sorry to hear you got the wrong fish, but it's a very sweet specimen nonetheless








But I can understand your disappointment.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That's not a manueli....
> It's eyes are too small, it lacks the vertical bands (giving juveniles the name Green Tiger Piranha), and the coloration of the tail differs too (the large dark terminal band).
> Just compare it to the pics you'll find in the Picture Forum or the Species Reference Galleries...
> What size is it, btw...
> ...


 thanks. Pedro if you read this please enlighten us as to where this fish was collected, and with what other species it was collected with. Maybe some pics you have can help.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> That's not a manueli....
> It's eyes are too small, it lacks the humeral spot, vertical bands (or elongated spots) on the flanks and the greenish hue (giving juveniles the name Green Tiger Piranha), and the coloration of the tail differs too (the large dark terminal band).
> Just compare it to the pics you'll find in the Picture Forum or the Species Reference Galleries...
> What size is it, btw...
> ...


 Yuppers.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Rhom...







!


----------

